# Work bench spur tracks



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

So a few questions for those who have work bench spur tracks. How long is your spur? How many lines? What was the deciding factor for putting in the spur track? Oh and pictures of the spur and work bench would be cool as well.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Not certain what you refer to. I have a work bench
but it has no tracks and is a different level from the
layout.

Do you mean 'program' or test track used for 
tweaking decoders and or loco/car maintenance?

I think of the tracks that rail freight users front on
as spurs, often they are dead end. Most of mine
are team tracks with more than one industry on 
each.



Don


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Like what this guy has done with his.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, I'm at work and can't see videos because the Internet Gestapo won't allow it. So maybe I'm way off base.

Have a piece of flex track attached to a piece of scrap 1x3 lumber. It has a Kadee coupler height gauge and a ruler with NRMA recommended car weights marked on it. To program a loco or weigh a car, I transfer it to the track with the HOG (Hand of God). To program, I connect a couple of test leads to my programming track terminals and to the end of the flex track.

If a piece of rolling stock is going in for repairs, I use the HOG to put it in a foam cradle.

Since my workbench is on the other side of the basement from my layout, there really isn't any other option for me.


----------

